# cypripedium tibeticum



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2009)

Another neato! How long before you will see the blooms?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Another neato! How long before you will see the blooms?



Hello Rick,
approx. 6 weeks


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool!!!! Is this the only mix you use??? Leca and some leaves??? TY...


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 26, 2009)

Exciting!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Except for the ones outside in the garden the majority of my cyps are in the fridge, when do I take them out?


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Except for the ones outside in the garden the majority of my cyps are in the fridge, when do I take them out?



As soon as they have had 4 months they can come out.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

DOH!! I never wrote down the date I put them in!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> DOH!! I never wrote down the date I put them in!



Hmmm... well are the Cyps in your garden coming up yet? If they are, I would take them out now. Usually they start emerging about 10-12 days or so after you take them out, if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll have to check, thanx.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 26, 2009)

SO many things growing at the moment, I can't wait to see these flower.

I must admit I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy growing tips!!!


----------

